# WHY Raising Min wage will hurt all businesses.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is an article talking about how Walmart plans to raise min wage. They thought it would be a good thing and raise moral.... WRONG.... Read some of the backlash and why it will effect and hurt all businesses.

Same things like I said before.... Others will want raises now.



> Fallout from Wal-Mart's pay raise: Unhappy workers
> 2 hrs ago
> 
> When Wal-Mart Stores chief Doug McMillon announced plans to boost store workers' minimum wage earlier this year, he said the move was intended to improve morale and retain employees.
> ...


Now think how will these companies make up for the increase in wages??? INCREASE IS COST OF GOODS SOLD!!! Yes the American public... it is that simple. Companies want to keep profit margins the same if not increase them. That is what CEO's and Managers get paid to do. So if they need to make pay outs to employees. They will find away to make the same amount of money. So increase in cost of good sold.

But I know people on this site understand this.... and I don't have FB so I cant post at the end of the articles with common sense. :bop:


----------

